# Looking for members



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Their is a new Bass club looking for members if anyone is interested you can contact me at 330 432 1064 the lakes were fishing are Portage, Tappan, Saltfork, Leesville, and Seneca thanks for looking Eric (330) 432-1064


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

There sure are some HAWGS in Salt Fork if you know what I mean!


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The bass club name is finally official its Rats Nest Bass Club. We currently have 15 teams and are looking to add more. Its a 30 team max.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you affilliated with BASS or FLW ? I dont have a partner but I have a Ranger boat. I am very interested. Thanks Ron


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Were not affiliated with BASS or FLW. If your interested in joining give me a call were going to have a meeting on the first weekend in March.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay thank you. I am interested Ron


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Membership fee is $20 per person 
Tournament entry fee is $16 per person
100% pay out to the top 3 places and big bass 
Meeting on March 9th call for directions 
Eric (330) 432-1064


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

The new state laws are out and they changed the limits on salt fork. 2- under 15', and 2-over 15', 4 fish limit!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

That'll make things interesting!


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Will make weigh ins more interesting, but will hurt to throw 15in fish back to keep a 14incher. The way I read the new rule, basically 2 of any bass can be kept. 4in or 24in, anybody else care to comment on if that's right? Just checked odnr's website and its not changed there yet.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

Not sure I completely understand your post dgatrell27 but its 2 over 15 and 2 12-15, so 4 total. New rules won't be posted until after Feb 28 when last years licenses expire and new regulations take effect (March 1st).


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

The NEW regulation books are out in some places, it states, Salt Fork, along with a few other lakes has new bag limits, 2 over, and 2 under 15 inches. as it reads in the book


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

What are the other lakes? Seneca? This will definitely make things more interesting at Saltfork.


----------



## kickinbass (May 25, 2009)

I don't think that Seneca was included in the changes. I could definitely be wrong though, I haven't seen anything "official". I'm not sure I like the 2 over and 2 under. I don't see many people keeping bass aside from the bearded people that surround every body of water within a buggy ride of their houses, and they keep everything that comes out of the water. I don't think a straight 12" limit would hurt Seneca or Salt Fork.


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

The club meeting is coming. It will be in New Philadelphia on March 9th at Noon so if your interested please call for directions. (330)432 1064 Eric


----------

